# What sled do you ride?



## idylmoments (Apr 28, 2002)

Always interested to see what everyone rides. Plus, it can get a good debate going.
I have a '94 ZR700. Stock except for pipes. Runs great but is a backbeater. Looking for a used M-10 to throw under it if anyone knows of any.


----------



## Lunker (Aug 27, 2001)

I ve got the "ice fishin shanty hauler" model,,, 1980 skidoo citation 4500. Its steelbodied only fell thru twice now / runs like a champ. I should put bottom paint on it its such a boat.


----------



## unregistered55 (Mar 12, 2000)

98' Ski-Doo MXZ 670
97' Ski-Doo MXZ 440

Both sleds are stock. I have been kicking around the idea of throwing on a Dyno Port or MBRP silencer on the 670. 

The 440 has the stock steel skis. Think it may get a new pair of the Ski-doo Plastic Skis before the first ride this season.

-Goosewa


----------



## DANN09 (May 3, 2000)

We went for the easy ride.
2001 Cat Panther 440 two up, Elc start, reverse.
2001 Ski Doo Touring ES two up Elc. start, reverse.
Nice smooth rides to check out the sceanery and all the little creatures along the way.


----------



## the_iceman10088 (Sep 24, 2002)

1997 ski doo furmula 3... all stock.. i want to clutch and put a silencer on it this rocket.....

iceman10088


----------



## CUB44 (Jul 25, 2002)

I ride a 2000 mxz 700 with dynaport/clutch kit
wife's sled a 97 grand tour 500
kids' sleds 200 &2001 arctic cat 370s
so far no problems with any


----------



## unregistered55 (Mar 12, 2000)

Hey Cub,

Those 370 Cat's are a great sled for the kids aren't they. Alot of sled for the $$$$$$.

-Goosewa


----------



## CUB44 (Jul 25, 2002)

You're right about the 370's. do you know of any used ones for sale, My wife wants to sell the big grand tour for something a little more sporty.


----------



## unregistered55 (Mar 12, 2000)

CUB,

For the price you would be better off buying one Brand New.

-Goosewa


----------



## fishlips (Sep 29, 2002)

98 SRX 700 YamahaPiped and silencer... nice ride also but a bit of a back breaker... Would love to ride the new RX 1


----------



## 4x4Andrew (Oct 29, 2002)

2002 Zr800 Efi Cross-Country. I CANT WAIT FOR SNOW!!


----------



## Houghton laker (Jan 5, 2002)

we have a Ski-doo 6oo Deluxe and a 380 ski-doo touring...both one -ups..great for icefishing out on houghton lake when there is lots of snow and have trouble getting out with the 4-wheeler. the380 is a 96...and is a great sled!! The 600 is new to us..we just picked it up 2 days ago...anxious to try it out!!


----------



## the_iceman10088 (Sep 24, 2002)

Laker, 
 That 600 should be a nice sled. 
Alot of good write ups on it....Keep us posted on how you like it.

iceman


----------



## dieseldude (Oct 25, 2002)

i ride a ski-doo, are there any other types? oh....... anyways, my sled is a 2001, 700 formula deluxe. semi fast, with electric start and reverse.


----------



## Joe_G (Feb 7, 2002)

We had a big snow storm in January 1999, so I ran to Sports Hut and bought a ZR 500. We've had record heat ever since, but this year has me a bit optimistic.....I prefer the lighter weight of the smaller sleds, and at 100 mph, the flight characteristics are quite decent.......


----------



## StillJerkin (Jan 6, 2001)

I have a split personality for riding. One personality for speed on the lake is a 95 Ski Doo Mach Z 800 (can't beat rotax) built for speed, the other personality is the 02 Polaris XCSP 800 built for the trails. I ordered the Polaris with the M 10, it's like riding on your lazy boy 

Let it snow!!!!


----------



## teamyamaharaceing (Feb 6, 2002)

Yes i ride a YAMAHA. It's a 1987 SRV 540. pretty much rebuilt the hole thing. All i got to say is it keeps up with all the 600s it went up with. And it does the job for me. I would like to get a newer one but i can't get a newer one before i get a truck. Next year i am going to up grade, to a 700 or 800 Yamaha.

Teamyamaharaceing


----------



## unregistered55 (Mar 12, 2000)

TeamYam,

Iceman had the same sled. It rode like a 2x4 due to TSS (Pogo Stick) Suspension but was definately a fast sled. His was rebuilt and bored .030" over and had some head work done I think.

Ran good until my Sister blew it up. A compression test verified that one cylinder was dead, the thing never started or ran since.

-Goosewa


----------



## the_iceman10088 (Sep 24, 2002)

goosewa,
it was a 84 vmax 540 and it was bored .040 over.


----------



## teamyamaharaceing (Feb 6, 2002)

hey iceman,
do you still have the sled? i am looking for a new pair of skis. if you weren't useing the sled i am looking for a used pair of skis. Let me know.

Team


----------



## the_iceman10088 (Sep 24, 2002)

teamyamaharaceing,
Sorry i don;t have that sled no more.. But i'll ask a couple of people i know if they can find some for you

iceman


----------



## teamyamaharaceing (Feb 6, 2002)

thanks a alot ice. I am looking for a used pair ( I can't affored new ones right now).
Let me know

Team


----------



## TeamPolarisracing (Nov 7, 2002)

97 POLARIS 600 xcr piped and studs


----------



## TeamPolarisracing (Nov 7, 2002)

97 POLARIS 600 xcr piped and studs


----------



## teamyamaharaceing (Feb 6, 2002)

we get the picture TeamPolarisracing! This winter i want to find out who's really is faster!


Teamyamaharaceing


----------



## 4x4Andrew (Oct 29, 2002)

teamyamaharaceing- are you still looking for a used sled? We have one for sale it is a 2002 Zr800 Efi Cross-Country, 
Here is someones chance to make fools of there friends sleds.


----------



## dieseldude (Oct 25, 2002)

andrew, you got your machine for sale again?


----------



## 4x4Andrew (Oct 29, 2002)

yes for 5,799.00


----------



## teamyamaharaceing (Feb 6, 2002)

Andrew, I am looking for a NEWER one but not one that new. Manly because i can't affored it right now. But thanks anyways.

Teamyamaharaceing


----------



## FASTRNU (Jul 2, 2002)

2003 Polaris 800 Edge X-black

2001 Polaris 800XC SP-blue, twin pipes

1998 Arctic Cat ZR 600 EFI-black, FOR SALE


----------



## hesslakeman (Apr 16, 2001)

'89 Ski-Doo Formula Plus LT 
I would like to get a new sled but none of my friends ride and I had to decide last year if I wanted a new sled or new boat. I decided boat. Haven't picked up too many girls in bikinis on my sled I would like to hook up with someone on the west side for a day ride sometime. I'll keep checking this forum and the outing forums.


----------



## hangoo (Oct 3, 2001)

i cruise around on a 94 POLARIS indy trail............POLARIS "The way out"!!!!!! feel that 488cc scream....cant wait for snow


----------



## SledHead67 (Oct 21, 2002)

98 600 XCR With a Erlanderson Pro-series clutch and DG pro silencer. Next year Delta V-Force reeds.


----------



## FASTRNU (Jul 2, 2002)

My new toy


----------



## dieseldude (Oct 25, 2002)

m 10 suspension??????????


----------



## FASTRNU (Jul 2, 2002)

No M-10, but I did get the Fox rear clicker shocks and a great price.


----------

